# Popping Cork Rods?



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

I have always used a popping cork rig, but never really thought about the rod that I was using. What are some recommended popping cork rods out on the market? 



I think I have read some post stating you want a fast tip? Not sure if this is true or not. I usually just put a popping cork on a Light 6'6 spinning rod for trout/reds. 



Well let me know what you all think.



Thanks,

Ant


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

I use a lot of poppingcorks with both artificial and live baits. Many different rods will get the job done, but I like a 7' medium heavy with a fast action tip. The length allows me to use a long leader below the cork the theheavy actionmakes it where I'm able to throw it further...


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Chris. I think I remember you mentioning some specific techniques regarding popping cork fishing at the Red Fish Seminar at Flounders with you and Eric H a while back....(I'll have to find my notes) I'll have to drop in to say hey and check out your rod selections. I have always been using a very light rod and have not thought of using something heavier, but with you mentioning the casting distance I wouldn't be against changing my setup.



If you are using Live bait would you use a Jig head or Circle hook under a popping cork?



Thanks,

Ant



P.S.- Does Hot Shots have the Orange Cajun Thunders????


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

A 71/2' - 8' rodsare nice for popping especially fishing along jetties when making long drifts with the cork rig. The longer length keeps more line of the water while setting the hook. The extra length also helps you control the driftacting like an outrigger per say. Wad fishermen also benifit from longer rods, as it helps youcast adeeper set cork rig.

Action is a personal prefrence, too heavy and fast a rod and you'llripe the mouths of trout, too light and youmight notget the hook set.


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

I prefer either a 6'6" or 7' medium action rod with a standard spinning reel. Believe it or not, on the cheap you can get a good little setup that Daiwa makes (rod/reel combo) that works great. I prefer the fast-twitch rod tip as well. For live bait, I put a J-hook on and hook the shrimp/fish either through the horn (on shrimp) or through the tail (where their last legs come out of their body). For pins or other live bait, hook 'em through the lips. Better action that way. I, as a technique, put a few split shots underneat my cork so that when I twitch the rod tip, I get the cork to fall back vertical and allow the beads to make the noise (the whole purpose of using the popping cork in the first place). I've had pretty good success with these and this setup will also work with gulp or with other soft plastics. JMHO, I'm no tournament god by any means...:toast


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

without question... the all star coastal series 8 foot medium action.... extremely stiff butt and fast astion tip. the long rod makes casting easier. especially if you have 3-4 feet of line under the cork. i forgot mine at the house yesterday and was stuck casting with a 6'6" rod. it was a HUGE difference:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

I am going to setup my 7' M action St Croix rod to see how it will cast compared to my light rods I was using. I have been using Mono with the popping cork setup, but also wonder if I should check out braid? Anyone have an opinion on mono vs braid for this type of fishing??


----------

